# Bass in Petrie Creek, Nambour?



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

I am moving to Nambour in a few weeks and our house backs onto Petrie creek. Never caught a bass before, does anyone know if this stretch of the creek is fishy?

Dan


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Dan. Have a chat to Lee (PC Solutions Man). He's got all the local locations.

But you'll only be down the road from me (Yandina), and there's lots of bass here


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Dan, I had a chat to the local tacklshop owner and he seems to think there should be a few bass in the stretch of creek behind our house. I might have to get a few of my surface lures our and have a flick around. I wonder if wheeling my kayak to the backyard, sitting in it and casting from the bank into the creek counts as kayak fishing.

Dan


----------



## nubs (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey Dan,

Both Fatyak83 and I live in Nambour and I reckon with some of the rain we get here, on a high tide it might even be possible to launch your kayak on the back deck and fish from there. Hot tip for living in Nambour no. 1: make sure you never park at the shopping centre when it's really coming down as you may be waving to your car as it floats by. Hot tip for living in Nambour no. 2: awesome little Italian owned pizzeria next to Macca's...beautiful meatlovers pizza.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Don't forget Thai Connextions on the main st


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

nubs said:


> never park at the shopping centre when it's really coming down


Lol yes, I saw that first hand the other week.



nubs said:


> little Italian owned pizzeria next to Macca's


I am going to have to try this out, it will be just down the road, nice tip, thanks.



FishinDan said:


> Don't forget Thai Connextions on the main st


I have had them a few times for lunch and it has been top notch, but the other night we decided to get take out from them and it was pretty average, not sure if it was a bad night or they don't do the dishes we ordered too well (pad thai, chicken cashew).


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

That's no good. We've only ever had good food from them. Although I must say, the Thai in Eumundi is better again...

So when are we going chasing those bass? Next weekend did you say???


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah sure sounds good, we will cast a line after you help me move all our furniture in 
I am keen to get offshore again, I have been going off Mooloolaba wich has been fun.


----------



## nubs (Apr 26, 2011)

If you guys do chase some bass and want some company, give me a yell. I am just getting into the whole bass thing.

Cheers,

Matt

P.S agree connexions is good but I heard the same thing about the eumundi thai place.


----------

